# Antonio Davis Supended 5 Games



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

As of ESPN he's supended 10 games. Wilbon and Kornheiser reported it on there tv show.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Antonio Davis Supended 10 Games*

Five.

http://www.nba.com/news/Davis_Suspended_060119.html


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Antonio Davis Supended 10 Games*

thats harsh

i dont know whose story to believe but one thing i know for sure is AD's a family man.

he wanted out of toronto just because he didnt want his kids to go to a candian school?


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Antonio Davis Supended 10 Games*

I bet the league ignores the Chris Duhon-Mo Taylor fight.

Watch them get nothing for violence while Davis gets suspended for defending his wife.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Antonio Davis Supended 10 Games*



SI Metman said:


> I bet the league ignores the Chris Duhon-Mo Taylor fight.
> 
> Watch them get nothing for violence while Davis gets suspended for defending his wife.


I agree with what Davis did, I wouldve done the same thing, BUT he did break the rules.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Antonio Davis Supended 10 Games*

Although I feel bad for Antonio and I certainly would do the same in his situation, I dont think the league could simply give him a slap on the wrist after the Artest incident. These are completely different situations and if the Artest incident hadnt happened? I doubt Davis gets more than a scolding. However precident had been set and the league has to try to keep steady with the concept of no player enters the stands.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Antonio Davis Supended 10 Games*



Copper said:


> Although I feel bad for Antonio and I certainly would do the same in his situation, I dont think the league could simply give him a slap on the wrist after the Artest incident. These are completely different situations and if the Artest incident hadnt happened? I doubt Davis gets more than a scolding. However precident had been set and the league has to try to keep steady with the concept of no player enters the stands.


Bingo, it's all Artest's fault.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Antonio Davis Supended 10 Games*

Darn it, oh well. AD see you soon buddy!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Davis Supended 10 Games*

It sucks, but because of last year, it had to be done.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Davis Supended 10 Games*



dannyM said:


> thats harsh
> 
> i dont know whose story to believe but one thing i know for sure is AD's a family man.
> 
> he wanted out of toronto just because he didnt want his kids to go to a candian school?


He wanted out of toronro because i'm pretty sure his family was somewhere else.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Another view from fan sitting next to Kendra Davis.

http://www.deadspin.com/sports/nba/a-differing-view-on-davis-trip-into-the-stands-149534.php

I am not blaming Antonio cause man got to do what man got to do. But the real question was why the initial altercation ever happened. From various recounts from fans sitting nearby, the fault is more on Kendra than the fan.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Five days... well he did something wrong, but, these suspension don't really mean anything for the players.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks fans don't you just hate Peter Vescey? I know I do, and I'm going to send him a nice e-mail about this article he posted. What a tool. Here is part of it:



> You start making excuses for one player, and the next player is more apt to take the law into his own hands and cause a disturbance that's going to hurt more than just his family. Remember the picture of those frozen-in-fear youngsters at the Palace? Chairs being heaved indiscriminately? Fist fights all over the place? It doesn't get any viler. Not until the next time, anyway.
> 
> Did Antonio consider anybody but himself and his family before taking his misguided tour? He easily could've incited a riot by going into the stands. The fact no one took the bait is irrelevant.
> 
> ...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty I got even some more news for ya that I read just now somewhere. Apparantly this isn't Kendra's first time in the spotlight. You remember when the Knicks played the Raptors in the playoffs way back when??? Apparantly from a report I have read NOTHING THAT I BELIEVE YET EITHER she was heckling LATRELL SPREWELL in a game at Toronto. This is very very weird


THIS IS SAID ARTICLE 

http://www.deadspin.com/sports/nba/a-differing-view-on-davis-trip-into-the-stands-149534.php


ANOTHER ARTICE THAT CORROBORATES IT. ALLBEIT THIS IS A CHICAGO SUN TIMES ARTICLE BUT IT'S JAY MARRIOTI WHO'S VERY IMPARTIAL AND A DAMN GOOD WRITER. 

http://www.suntimes.com/output/mariotti/cst-spt-jay19.html


However the said marrioti article says two live witnesses corroborate that the young man was in fact messing with Kendra and her company and not the other way around. This is just all very weird and confusing


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> However the said marrioti article says two live witnesses corroborate that the young man was in fact messing with Kendra and her company and not the other way around. This is just all very weird and confusing


You hit the nail on the coffin there Knicks, I do think Kendra was out of control. I'm just playing devils advocate here. Suppose the fan wasn't innocent and some of the witnesses (who are Bulls fans I may add) is simply backing him up. Now if AD was in a Bulls uniform when that happen, and the fan was a Knick fan would those individual fans back him up? All this is hypothetically speaking of course. :biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> You hit the nail on the coffin there Knicks, I do think Kendra was out of control. I'm just playing devils advocate here. Suppose the fan wasn't innocent and some of the witnesses (who are Bulls fans I may add) is simply backing him up. Now if AD was in a Bulls uniform when that happen, and the fan was a Knick fan would those individual fans back him up? All this is hypothetically speaking of course. :biggrin:


We always back up our players. It isn't that hard to do either when the player is the president of the player's union a 13 + year veteran and considered one of the NBA'S good guys for over a decade.


----------



## The Truth IV (Nov 3, 2005)

I was a Raptors-Pistons play-off game (Game 5 2002) along with about 5,000 other Raptors fans.
Right before an inbounds play, AD starts heading for the crowd and he is stopped by teammate Chris Childs. There was a scene about 10 rows up where his wife was sitting. She alleged that someone spat on her. I wasn't sitting close enough to tell - but by the time I looked over the Pistons fans were giving it to her pretty good and throwing popcorn at her. Security finally came and AD's wife and Dell Curry's wife left.

Why is that she is the only NBA wife that gets into these situations? She should be required to watch games from a private box.

AD left Toronto because he didn't want his kids to learn the metric system. As dumb as that is, he was a good guy during his 4-5 years in TO. But I think his wife is a mental case.


----------

